# Glasgow meet - 29th October



## Hazel (Jun 21, 2011)

As we enjoyed ourselves so much on the 11th - we have decided to do it all again on Saturday 29th October. from 11.30.

The Counting House again

So far definites are:

Hazel


----------



## Hazel (Jun 21, 2011)

PS - Sorry, definites should have have read Hazel, Cazscot, Twinnie, and Topcat123


----------



## rachelha (Jun 21, 2011)

Count me in too!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it's great that you are all willing to give it another try after everything kicked off at the last one...

ONLY JOKING!!!!


----------



## shiv (Jun 21, 2011)

Wish I could but it's Friends for Life that weekend!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2011)

I've just realised that this is the day before the Great South Run, that I'm entered for - I think it might be a bit of a stretch to get the overnight coach back and then do the run  Would definitely like to come to the next summer one though!


----------



## Donald (Sep 3, 2011)

Is it still on as I'm looking at tickets


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes - Carol and I will be be there


----------



## Donald (Sep 3, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Yes - Carol and I will be be there



OK tickets booked see you there barring any hicups.


----------



## topcat123 (Sep 4, 2011)

still on ill be there


----------



## Hazel (Sep 5, 2011)

Good to hear - the more, the merrier


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 5, 2011)

Donald said:


> OK tickets booked see you there barring any hicups.



Wowser you must suffer from bad hiccups if they stop you heading to the pub!


----------



## Donald (Sep 5, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> Wowser you must suffer from bad hiccups if they stop you heading to the pub!



HeeHee yes indeed


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Sep 18, 2011)

*Glasgow Meet*

I'm afraid I won't be able to make it - It is my wife's birthday and we have a special reason for wanting to be with our children at this time. Sorry maybe next year.

Regards   Dodger


----------



## Hazel (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh, that's a shame, you will be sorely missed.

Of course your family need you, so have a lovely time with them


----------



## ypauly (Sep 22, 2011)

I wont be able to attend either as it is on a bowls day with presentation evening.

I know I said I would but I didn't have any idea that that particular date was taken.


 Sorry


----------



## Donald (Oct 5, 2011)

just over three weeks


----------



## Hazel (Oct 5, 2011)

and counting - looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 6, 2011)

Have good time !!!!


----------



## squidge63 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am not up to Falkirk until 22 Nov, otherwise would have come over...


----------



## Raymond (Oct 13, 2011)

Is the Counting House in George Square?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2011)

Raymond said:


> Is the Counting House in George Square?



Basically, yes, the actual address is 2 St Vincent's Place

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-counting-house-glasgow


----------



## Hazel (Oct 13, 2011)

on the corner of St Vincent Place and George Square - hope you can come along Raymond - would be pleased you meet you there


----------



## Raymond (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll be trying to get there Hazel. Tricky to know what I'm doing work-wise but would definately like to meet up with everyone. Sounds good.Nice early start too!! 

Cheers


----------



## twinnie (Oct 13, 2011)

going to sort out shift at work tonight but i will be there


----------



## Donald (Oct 13, 2011)

Raymond said:


> Is the Counting House in George Square?



The Counting House it is just down from Queen street station across from Gregg's the bakers if you are arrive at Queen street leave via the main enterance and walk straight ahead and it is on your right and Gregg's the baker is almost opposite hope this helps


----------



## Raymond (Oct 13, 2011)

Cheers Donald. Think I was maybe in it years ago pre the big D. Didn't think it was still there though.


----------



## Donald (Oct 13, 2011)

Raymond said:


> Cheers Donald. Think I was maybe in it years ago pre the big D. Didn't think it was still there though.



It is a nice place


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 13, 2011)

Wish i could come, venue looks good (i love the way weatherspoons serve cheap beer & have some excellent buildings)          Enjoy !!


----------

